# New Icons



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

I see a tomato icon and a popcorn icon on some movies when I hit info....what do these mean?

I did search these forums but I couldn't find anything


----------



## brian188 (Oct 13, 2007)

-Draino- said:


> I see a tomato icon and a popcorn icon on some movies when I hit info....what do these mean?
> 
> I did search these forums but I couldn't find anything


Haven't seen them yet, but my guess would be ratings.

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/ 
http://www.pamf.org/preteen/share/movies/popcornrating.html

I've seen them on online movie sites, etc.


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

I have the new HD GUI and thats the only DVR those icons show up on


----------



## brian188 (Oct 13, 2007)

-Draino- said:


> I have the new HD GUI and thats the only DVR those icons show up on


 I have it too, but haven't seen the icons yet.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

-Draino- said:


> I see a tomato icon and a popcorn icon on some movies when I hit info....what do these mean?
> 
> I did search these forums but I couldn't find anything


http://www.rottentomatoes.com/
http://www.flixster.com/


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, those are the social media ratings. For those who want to see them, check out the HDUI first look... Follow the sticky thread at the tip of this forum.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

THose who have the new GUI are lucky. It is only get roll out to NV, Conn, or if you work at Directv. I who live in California will not see this until sometime in late December when D* does a national roll out. 
I think this is not quite fair, but D* must have thier reason.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

dod1450 said:


> I think this is not quite fair, but D* must have thier reason.


Among all the things in life that aren't fair, this one is definitely minor. And, yes, they do have their reasons.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Ok I remember seeing the tomato and the popcorn but right now the wife is watching "House Bunny" on TBS and when you hit Info there is a clover looking thing (saying 55%) and a trash can (saying 45%).


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

dod1450 said:



> THose who have the new GUI are lucky. It is only get roll out to NV, Conn, or if you work at Directv. I who live in California will not see this until sometime in late December when D* does a national roll out.
> I think this is not quite fair, but D* must have thier reason.


Many reasons. Whenever you do something new like this, some customers call. You don't want to overwhelm the call centers but just sending the software update to millions upon millions of receivers and customers. So it's staged to go to certain geographies.

Plus, despite a tremendous number of hours testing, you never know what might have been missed when you release it into the wild. So by slow rolling it at first, you learn if anything might have been missed.

Just see Apple and their new iOS 5.0 that needed a patch very soon after because of the battery issues that the software introduced. I'm sure they tested it to the hilt but sometimes things don't go totally as planned in the wild vs in the lab or in beta tests. Hopefully everything goes well with the deployment here by D* in the coming weeks.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Xsabresx said:


> Ok I remember seeing the tomato and the popcorn but right now the wife is watching "House Bunny" on TBS and when you hit Info there is a clover looking thing (saying 55%) and a trash can (saying 45%).


The clover thing is really a smashed tomato that someone threw and the trash can is a spilled popcorn bucket. 
It means that percentage of people didn't like the movie.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"betterdan" said:


> The clover thing is really a smashed tomato that someone threw.


Right, rotten and not fresh. They need a 75% of good reviews with 40 reviews (including 5 top critics) to be certified fresh.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Right, rotten and not fresh. They need a 75% of good reviews with 40 reviews (including 5 top critics) to be certified fresh.


House Bunny has hot chicks. That right there has to be good for 50-40 points. :lol:


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

dod1450 said:


> THose who have the new GUI are lucky. It is only get roll out to NV, Conn, or if you work at Directv. I who live in California will not see this until sometime in late December when D* does a national roll out.
> I think this is not quite fair, but D* must have thier reason.


Nothing to do with fair or unfair, it's smart business.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

RottenTomatoes.com is a great site for movie reviews. It's my #1 go-to source, and the addition of "fresh" ratings is a big-time win for D* clients.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Xsabresx said:


> House Bunny has hot chicks. That right there has to be good for 50-40 points. :lol:


Funny too!


----------



## Zippy (Jan 14, 2007)

-Draino- said:


> I see a tomato icon and a popcorn icon on some movies when I hit info....what do these mean?
> 
> I did search these forums but I couldn't find anything


The "jack", is a "rotten tomato" (or thrown / splatted tomato - depending on how you want to look at it) -

From Flicksters forums:

"The Tomatometer is an aggregated score based on the number of film critics who recommend the movie. A Fresh red tomato indicates a positive critic review, or a Tomatometer of at least 60% positive reviews. A Rotten green tomato denotes a negative critic review, or a Tomatometer representing fewer than 60% positive reviews. Movies that have a Tomatometer of 75% or greater and at least 40 reviews from Tomatometer critics, including at least 5 from Top Critics, receive a special designation of Certified Fresh, which appears as a badge on the main movie page.."

The popcorn container and popcorn container on its side with spilled popcorn (the trash can looking icon) are user ratings calculated in the same manner as stated above for the tomato ratings.


----------

